# snails



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

How many assassins will it take to get rid of hundreds of cone shaped snails that have the trap door??? I have three assassins in this 55 now. They got rid of the pond and rams snails, but haven't seemed to make a dent in this snail. I raked hundreds off the glass last night....and there are still hundreds of snails. HELP!!! They are eating tiny holes in my sword plants. Seems like 90% of my posts are about snails.:grin2: Is there another way to get rid of them?? 

thanks for any and all replys.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would put in as many as you can get and keep pulling out what you can. A very hard snail to get rid of. But can be done.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been fighting to get rid of them for a year. Everytime I think they are gone, them come back.

I noticed in my tank that once the room goes dark they were coming out from one side of the tank and then moving around. One day after the lights had been on for a few hours I scooped out the substrate about 6 or 7 inches wide from the glass all the way down and tossed it. The week before I was removing 100+ a day and that dropped to 4 or 5 a day.

Also, I found that if I put rocks in the aquarium for some reason the snails migrate to those. It may be that when the lights are off the window is on that side of the tank, or snails like the surface of the rocks. (The live webcam in my sig shows the ricks on the right - if the camera is pointing that way. If not, click the link and move the camera to the right) That's also the side I removed the substrate from. This weekend I am going to do the same thing. Camera #2 is actually on that end of the aquarium Camera #2

I have a couple assassin snails and have seen no affect on the snail population.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to the pet store and got a plastic/reptile poop scooper, like the one for a litter box if you have a cat. I use that sift through the substrate to pull out Malaysian Trumpet Snails from my 75, but I cannot get too close to my plants. However, removing around 1k-10k snails at a time makes it more worthwhile than trying to get them off the side glass.


----------

